# any idea for cheap bow vise



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

plottman said:


> Anyone have any ideas on a cheap bow vise? I been to Lowe's a few dozen times but not smart enough to figure something out on my own. thanks
> 
> not able to afford 100 for a good one.


How about a 6-inch length of 2x2 lumber
and one bolt (5/16th fine thread).

You will want an external tooth lock washer as well.


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

thank you so much. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Elanus axillaris (Mar 17, 2006)

nuts&bolts said:


> How about a 6-inch length of 2x2 lumber
> and one bolt (5/16th fine thread).
> 
> You will want an external tooth lock washer as well.


Hey N&B, whats up with that sight extension bar?... If it gets much longer you will be able to just rest your sight on the bulls eye.:tongue: 
Seriously thought, that is pretty cool, are you shooting outdoors with that? Are you able to get to 90 meters with that length?

plottman, another good vice uses a method similar to N&B's (attaching to the stab hole). 
I don’t have a pic at the moment but I will try and post one later. This is a crude drawing but it will help you get the idea.
It basically has 2 pivot points, which allow you to square your bow up.
There is a bit of welding and machining involved.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

hunter5425 said:


> Hey N&B, whats up with that sight extension bar?... If it gets much longer you will be able to just rest your sight on the bulls eye.:tongue:


That is so he can tie a string on it and go crappie fishing if a bad day of shooting occurs! :wink: :wink: However, I doubt that N&B has bad days! Well maybe a bad day occassionally, but he would still be better than me on a good day!


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

nuts&bolts said:


> How about a 6-inch length of 2x2 lumber
> and one bolt (5/16th fine thread).
> 
> You will want an external tooth lock washer as well.


It does not get any cheaper than that!


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

That is very smart and simple ..nuts ..bty very nice bow as well ..thanks ..


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

hunter5425 said:


> Hey N&B, whats up with that sight extension bar?... If it gets much longer you will be able to just rest your sight on the bulls eye.:tongue:
> Seriously thought, that is pretty cool, are you shooting outdoors with that? Are you able to get to 90 meters with that length?
> 
> plottman, another good vice uses a method similar to N&B's (attaching to the stab hole).
> ...


Hi there hunter5425:

Haven't shot a FITA yet.

Shoot mostly NFAA field.

The 80 yd shot is not a problem.
Shooting at 57 lbs. GoldTip UL 400s sometimes. Other times, lately, the GoldTip UL Pro Series 22 fat shafts.

My marks from 10 yards to 80 yards is about a 2.5-inch spread, even at that sight radius of 39-inches.

Estimated arrow speed is in the 280-290 fps or so.


----------



## lwilt (Apr 6, 2006)

*another one*

May cost more but is permanent


----------



## Elanus axillaris (Mar 17, 2006)

nuts&bolts said:


> Hi there hunter5425:
> 
> Haven't shot a FITA yet.
> 
> ...


Cool sounds like you'll get 90m no problem then, speed is a blessing. DL around 29"?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

hunter5425 said:


> Cool sounds like you'll get 90m no problem then, speed is a blessing. DL around 29"?


Got AMO DL set at 29.6-inches.


----------

